# Feeding 4-H wethers



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok so I know it is still a little early but I like to have all my ducks in a row so to speak. Now I showed goats but I had no idea what I was doing, and now I have gotten my nieces into it. So my main question is how or what do I feed my boer meat wethers for the fair so they gain weight and grow. I am going to have to buy them since my does decided not to breed this year. Darn girls. Do I start out with a mostly hay diet or do I give them mostly grain. I have had goats for my nieces to show for 2 years now and thank god I found this site before their 10th year so I can learn. Year 1 we had a cross dairy wether who grew really well and then a boar wether that was a little young but it took all we had to get him to 40lbs just so we could sell him. And then this year we had a wether and doe born in febuary that the same thing happened they both weighed 45lbs at the fair in the end of june. What am I doing wrong? is it just bad genetics? or feed. They were on a 16 percent goat chow. Thanks to all who post and for your help.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Did you fed any alfalfa or any other hay?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

yes they got either alfalfa or alfalfa grass mix hay everyday.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Roger, If I may recommend a web site?

http://www.goatgossip.com/id4.html


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Wethers need very little hay and mostly grain. We had the same problem this year with our wethers. Also make sure they get lots of exercise! :wink: It really helps.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you for your help I think I was giving a little more hay then grain. Well I hope this year goes better. As long as my nieces have fan thats all that really matters to me.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

your welcome and really if you have the wethers seperate from the other goats they only need a little hay evey other day to keep there rumens going. I dont know what part of IN you live in but every year we have a goat clinic in our county that any goat enthusiest is welcome to go to and you and your nieces might enjoy it...they give a lot of helpfull information..


----------

